# The BBCR: Bull Breed Coalition Registry Breed Info and Standards



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Breed Information*

The BBCR is an international registry and currently recognizes 6 separate breeds. Each one of these bull breeds was developed for a specific purpose. These purposes have changed as the ways of the world have changed; from being a guardian of property, to now just giving their owners endless hours of enjoyment as a companion. Whatever your interests, one of these bull breeds will add a spark to your existence. 








 *Shortybull*

The Shortybull is a new line of bulldogs who are being bred in the miniature size. Unlike a lot of other bully breeds bred down in size the Shortybull does not contain Boston Terrier or Pug in it's lines. These dogs are being bred for their working ability and physical traits and not solely on looks. 

Standard 








 *American Bully*

The American Bully breed was established in the mid 1990's with the purpose of creating the ultimate family companion. The American Bully was created through years of selective breeding by combining the desired traits of the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier. 

Standard Class Pocket Class XL Class








 *Classic Bully*

A Classic Bully is determined by its body structure and build. Both males and females will have lighter body frames and less overall body mass then an American Bully. More resembling the original looks of the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier. While the BBCR still considers this type of Dog to be an American Bully, because of pedigree, it's structure and movement differ enough from the American Bully varieties that it competes as a separate category. 

Standard 








 *English Bulldog*

A bulldog is the common name for a breed of dog also referred to as the English bulldog or British Bulldog. Other bulldog breeds include the American bulldog and the French bulldog. The bulldog is a muscular heavy dog with a wrinkled face and a distinctive pushed-in nose. 

Standard 








 *French Bulldog*

The French bulldog is a small companion breed of dog, related to the English bulldog and American bulldog. The name suggests France as the origin of the breed; The dogs are commonly called the Frenchie and are nicknamed "clowns" and "frog dogs". 

Standard 








 *American Bulldog*

The American bulldog is a breed of domestic dog (Canis lupus familiaris). There are generally considered to be three types of American bulldog: the Bully or Classic type, the Standard or Performance type and the Hybrid type. They may also be called the Johnson type or the Scott type. 

Standard 








 *Olde English Bulldogge*

The Olde English Bulldogge is a purebred breed of dog. It is a re-creation of the bull-baiting dog that existed in England during the EnglishRegency period of 1811-1820. 

Standard


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*The Shorty Bull*

*Breed Information*

*Explanation of the Shortybull Standard*
The breed standard is a written description - a precisely worded picture - of the ideal specimen of an individual dog breed. Each standard is exclusive to that breed alone. The early architects of a breed got together and put down in words what each of them thought the breed should look like, act like, what size and color it should be and much like a rachitic with blueprints the image of a the breed was documented and a design was set for everyone present and future to know what they were working to create. It was a hard-fought consensus that was refined and recorded for the future of the individual breed.
In the dog world today, the breed standard is an important tool to keeping a breed in line with the original design. It should not be altered to meet a trend in market or cosmetic desire. We must breed to the existing standard, not alter it when it no longer suits us. Each individual will of course have a unique interpretation of the standard therefore there will be slight acceptable variations in dogs that win in the show ring and are sought after by people looking to have a hand in the future of the breed. In the end, the standard is a measuring tool by which to get an overview of the breed.
Weather your are looking for a show champion, or simply a companion keep in mind you were drawn to a breed by its makeup... it's standard seek those traits in your new dog and you will be rewarded for your efforts by owning a animal you are proud to have on the end of your leash.
*Shortybull Conformation Standard*

A breed Standard must be precise enough to say what shall not be considered ideal and it must be vague enough not to disqualify because of merely individual differences. Thus, the Standard to meet the demand for precision must list everything considered a fault, particularly disqualifying ones. It should be a simulation and a guide to serious breeders and to conscientious judges to measure examples of the breed by.


*Overall size*
Any dog that displays stature that is more than minimally over the height and weight standards for the breed should be considered and dog found over them allowing for slight visual discrepancies should be considered a not ideal specimen and therefore faulted heavily in conformation examinations. This is a small - medium breed with diligent effort put into making and keeping the size within the stated ranges this will be a consideration during judging of the individual dog.



*Height*
No more than 15" at the wither with males preferred height to be 14" and females being slightly smaller lending toward but not limited to 13"



*Weight*
Up to but no greater than 40 lbs. The preferred weight range will be 30 - 34 for males and 28 - 32 for females. There is no minimum weight for the breed. However the maximum should be considered a strong measuring tool of the breed.



*Head*
Round head with typical bulldog features. Eyes set far apart and should not protrude. A relatively pronounced stop is desired and fullness to the face and head lending to a "heavy" appearance of the head is in keeping with the standard. The overall shape of the head may be rounded to squared; the focus is the overall appearance of the head and features. The head should join well to the neck and shoulders. Not giving the appearance of distinct difference at the joining points. But more the illusion of being "sculpted" from a single beginning



*Jaw*
Should be curved, not straight. Nose may be turned up slightly and may be black or liver colored or any color that is in keeping of the coat color of the dog. Dudley noses are a cosmetic fault. There are no nose colors that alone will be considered a disqualifying fault.



*Bite*
Undershot slightly. An extreme under bite with exposed lower canines is a fault. The tongue should be capable of staying within the oral region and should not hang or protrude to a degree that it is a noticeable feature. Although undershot to reverse scissor bite is preferred, an even or correct bite should not be considered a true fault nor a disqualifying trait as long as the presentation of this bite does not take away from the traits of the head described in this standard.



*Eyes*
May be any color, with brown or amber being preferred. Dogs carrying a coat color that results in a skin and or coat lacking pigment may present with blue eyes or a single blue eye. This will not be a fault if it is in keeping with the skin / coat. (I.e. white coat, pink skin around the eye) Faults to the eyes will be Cherry eye, entropion, or distinctly cloudy eyes or obvious presence of panes of the eyes. No dog should be shown with either of the first two listed conditions.



*Ears*
Cropped, drop are the only acceptable ear presentations (rose or erect ears are a major fault and dogs should not be presented for judging toward breed standing if this is the present set of the ears) Surgical and or manual manipulation of the ear set is acceptable but handlers should avoid showing the dog while healing from or being manipulated. Ears should be set wide to the sides of the head and should not be set high on top of head nor low and "houndy" off the sides of the dome of the skull.



*Body*
Should be short from back of the neck to the tail. Chest should be broad for height and have depth reaching to the elbow. A compact look is desired. Slightly longer torsos especially on females of breeding age while not the most desired look however, do remain an acceptable presentation unless it causes the dog to appear "long". They should be well balanced in width and body length. Height will lend to the short impression as indicated in the name of the breed but should not be dwarfish with a full large body. They should have nice barrel of the torso and be well sprung in the ribs. They should be surprisingly dense and heavy for the size of the dog. The impression should be of a solid dog with thick muscle and great strength for size. A large dog in a small sack is the desired presentation. No matter the body type it should not affect the overall movement and flow of the dog in motion.



*Movement & gait*
They should strike out with good reaching extension of the front legs, and powering strongly with the rear. Full range of motion in movement is preferred. They should not lumber or roll but display smooth, even gait, free of hopping, dragging, or shuffling /crossing of legs and feet when in motion. They should not appear to float as they are heavy of body and posses strength in motion but neither should they pound. The correct movement should lift and glide with strength and flow. Any gait that is labored, out of sync, or uneven left to right - front to back should be considered a fault. Obvious malfunction of joints such as poor function of the hips, elbows, knees (i.e. Luxation of the patella) is a strong fault and should be taken into great consideration when evaluating the dog.



*Width*
Front quarters and hindquarters should be proportionate, not lending to a narrow rear and the chest may be slightly broader than the rear, but very narrow hindquarters are a fault.



*Shoulders & Rumps*
Well rounded and well muscled, lending to an appearance of strength. There should be a sturdiness to the stance and be well squared. There may be a slight rise over the loins but should not be roached, swayed or wheel backed. These will be considered a fault.



*Legs*
Heavy boned and in direct proportion to the body. Long legs in proportion to the body or fine bones are a fault. Cow hocked or pigeon toed is a fault as are down pasterns.



*Feet*
Tight feet and straight pasterns preferred. Splayed feet are a fault. Any color of toes / toenails is acceptable. It is not preferred to remove the dewclaws but will not be considered a fault in structure.



*Tail*
Tail must be short; either natural bob, docked or screwed are all acceptable in the breed. The tail should be no more than one sixth the distance to the hocks. With the shorter "bobbed" appearance being the most desirable. If surgical docking is mandated the recommended length will be three (3) vertebrae.



*Color*
All coat colors accepted except merle or black and tan. There will be no preference in judging given to solid vs. Pied or spotted coat coloration as either type is acceptable.



*Temperament*
Good natured and even-tempered. Extreme shyness or undue aggression is unacceptable. They should be confident, gregarious and project an impression of ownership of all that is around them. They should have the ability to cohabitate with other pets easily and an enjoyment of children in keeping with the bull breeds they are a derivative of. There should be loyalty to family and pack and a great desire to be with their people. Their size does not lend to them being a successful guardian but they should not be yappy or flighty. Willingness to stand their ground makes them a true bulldog. Alert and watchful with the ability to notify family of the arrival of strangers or noise and commotion out of the normal is without question a part of this breed.  A bigger than life attitude while endearing may find them in need of rescue from larger dominate counterparts. Proper socialization is important to ensure they establish a hierarchy in keeping with their size and ability. Obedience training is recommended with this or any breed. They are quick learners but will show a stubborn streak if your training lacks consistency or resolve.



*Origin*
The Shortybull was founded in a rural Kansas community by Amy Krogman and co-founder Jamie Sweet. After years of Extensive research into many breeds that carried traits which were needed to develop the total package that would ultimately become cornerstones of the breed the shortybull was born. Great care was taken to ensure this breed was not a "mini" of any breed but a breed of its own with a unique appearance and temperament unrivaled by other small bull breeds.
The vision was for a healthy, functional, stable temperament small dog all wrapped in classic bulldog looks. This did not come easily but with dedication to the ideas that were the building blocks of the breed the vision was realized. In keeping with the vision to create a true bulldog, Boston terriers and pugs were avoided in the development of the shortybull. Each breed used in the composite of the shortybull was chosen for a specific trait&#8230; size, structure, temperament, health and ability.
Strong consideration was also given to ensuring this breed would be capable of unassisted breeding and ease of whelping with excellent mothering ability. Knowing that most bulldogs today have numerous health issues, focus was placed highly on the developing a dog that would leave the health problems of the bully breeds behind. Creating a dog that is healthier also moved in the direction of function and ability, your shortybull will have the capacity to enjoy a active lifestyle, from playing fetch in the yard to becoming a road pal on a run this breed is capable and willing. They participate happily at such events as rally obedience and agility competitions.
Although small, they are defiantly not delicate and thrive in any lifestyle so be prepared to enjoy many healthy, active years with a shortybull and you will be a lifelong fan. It was a long journey and many years of careful breeding and documentation to bring the blueprint of a solid all around health bulldog in a fun size package to life but the journey was a worth the results. Only after all the groundwork was laid and the theory was well tested the shortybull was introduced to the public and has quickly developed a large and loyal following worldwide.
There seems to be no defining lines to the future of the little big bulldog. Through careful breeding, continued education of developing programs and the undying support and documentation of the registry that has been the home for the Shortybull from the beginning the vision has stood the test of time and remains firmly in place today.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Standard Class American Bully*

*American Bully Standard Class*










*HEAD*
 Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
Jaws- well defined.
Under jaw- to be strong.
Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted but not preferred.
Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
Nose- all colors acceptable


*NECK*
 Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. Medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.


*SHOULDERS*
 Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.


*BACK*
 Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail but not desired in the medium size.


*BODY*
 Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
Chest- should be deep and broad


*TAIL*
 Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred


*LEGS*
 Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out


*COAT*
 Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy


*COLOR*
 All colors and patterns are permissible except merle


*SIZE*
 Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
Height-Females range between 16"-19" at withers Males range between 17"-20" at withers
Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed


*GAIT*
 Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear.


*FAULTS*
 Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears


*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
 Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pocket Class Standard*

*American Bully Pocket Class*










*HEAD*
 Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
Jaws- well defined.
Under jaw- to be strong.
Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted but not preferred.
Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
Nose- all colors acceptable


*NECK*
 Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. Medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.


*SHOULDERS*
 Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.


*BACK*
 Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail but not desired in the medium size.


*BODY*
 Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
Chest- should be deep and broad


*TAIL*
 Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred


*LEGS*
 Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out


*COAT*
 Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy


*COLOR*
 All colors and patterns are permissible except merle


*SIZE*
 Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
Height-Females under 16" at withers Males under 17" at withers
Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed 

*GAIT*
 Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear.


*FAULTS*
 Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears


*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
 Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*XL Class Standard*

*American Bully XL Standard*









*HEAD*
 Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears- Natural or cropped
Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
Jaws- well defined.
Under jaw- to be strong.
Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted but not preferred.
Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
Nose- all colors acceptable


*NECK*
 Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. Medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.


*SHOULDERS*
 Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.


*BACK*
 Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail but not desired in the medium size.


*BODY*
 Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
Chest- should be deep and broad


*TAIL*
 Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred


*LEGS*
 Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out


*COAT*
 Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy


*COLOR*
 All colors and patterns are permissible except merle


*SIZE*
 Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
Height-Females are over 19" at withers; Males are over 20" at withers
Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed

*GAIT*
 Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear.


*FAULTS*
 Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears


*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
 Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Classic Bully Standard*

*Classic Bully*










*Head*
 Medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop; and ears are set high. _Ears_ - Cropped or uncropped, the latter preferred. Uncropped ears should be short and held rose or half prick. Full drop to be penalized. _Eyes_ - Dark and round, low down in skull and set far apart. No pink eyelids._Muzzle_ - Medium length, rounded on upper side to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Underjaw to be strong and have biting power. Lips close and even, no looseness. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front. Nose definitely black.


*Neck*
 Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length.


*Shoulders*
 Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.


*Back*
 Fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Loins slightly tucked.


*Body*
 Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear. All ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest deep and broad.


*Tail*
 Short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled or held over back. Not docked.


*Legs*
 The front legs should be straight, large or round bones, pastern upright. No semblance of bend in front. Hindquarters well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait must be springy but without roll or pace.


*Coat*
 Short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy.


*Color*
Any color, solid, parti, or patched is permissible, except merle.


*Size*
 Height and weight should be in proportion. A height of about 17 to 20 inches at the withers for the male and 16 to 19 inches for the female is to be considered preferable.


*FAULTS*
 Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
Kinked tail
Twisted tail
Knotted tail
Long tail
Curled tail
Overly Short tail
Pink or Albino eyes
Undershot mouth
Overshot mouth
Severe turn fronts
Severe turn to rears


*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
 Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
cryptorchidism-undesended testicle


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this copied straight from their site? If so, its kinda hard to take a group seriously when they call it "meryl" and "pushed in face" rather than merle and brachycephalic


----------

